# WG that includes height gain



## Animas (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello fellow readers!

Aside from being a fan of weight gain stories (especially xwg) I do enjoy height differences, especially when they're brought on by a mixture of weight and height gain.

I've seen a few stories that fall in to this category but sadly most stories star either a character that either gains weight or gains height.

So what I'm doing right now is trying to find stories that include both of these things. Do you have a favorite story you'd like to share?

Much obliged :bow:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 10, 2015)

I can't think of any stories that do this, but plenty of fat art accidentally does this because artists are bad at proportions!


----------



## Coop (Aug 13, 2015)

Rarely are there stories that involve that. Your best bet is to find a XWG giantess.


----------



## Rebel (Aug 5, 2016)

I humbly submit these;

"What'll It Be, Miss?"
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/valerie.html

"Honky Tonk Goddess" (just a little taller)
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/honky_tonk_goddess.html


----------



## Animas (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks Rebel!


----------



## Spulo (Aug 14, 2016)

Are you talking just slightly taller, or actual giants?


----------



## Animas (Aug 14, 2016)

Spulo said:


> Are you talking just slightly taller, or actual giants?



I'm not picky. I've read a few gts stories but it's the weight gain that's the icing on the cake, you know?

Technically my favorite is slight height + muscle gain, but if I started demanding all those things I'd have nothing to read.


----------



## Spulo (Aug 15, 2016)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/megaton_bomb_1.html

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/giganta.html

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/celuzilla.html

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/celuzilla_2.html

http://www.deviantart.com/art/Luna-Larger-than-Life-GTS-WG-103279693

This writer has lots;

http://sirkaril.deviantart.com/art/The-lab-6127926


----------



## Coop (Sep 18, 2016)

Here is a story fresh off the presses (Part 2 at least)
Part 1 (Weight Gain Only)
Part 2 (Weight & Height Gain)


----------



## Animas (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks y'all!

This one is one of my favorites, if anyone finds this thread and wants similar recommendations:
http://buttcrust.deviantart.com/art/Rose-and-Mike-345399982


----------

